# help! my bunny isn't eating or pooping



## tinkerbell3126 (Apr 15, 2013)

My bunny is about 6 and over the past couple of days she hasn't been acting like herself. She hasn't been energetic and is just laying around. She hasn't eaten or pooped in the past couple of days and she's only drank a few sips of water when i put her bowl right in front of her face. Please Advise! Thank you very much!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 15, 2013)

Moved to main part of Infirmary.

Your rabbit is probably in GI stasis. She needs emergency vet care if she hasn't eaten or pooped in 24 hours or more. Please get her to a vet immediately; she could be in danger of passing away.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 15, 2013)

Some more info on GI stasis. This article puts the "emergency threshold" at 12 hours w/o eating or pooping.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html


----------



## JBun (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree with tonyshuman, it's been too long that she has been without food and water. You need to get her into the vet right away. If it isn't possible to get her in immediately you can try syringing her some simethicone(dosage in above link), and syringe feeding her some unflavored pedialyte electrolytes, and some food(either soaked mushed up pellets or 100% plain canned pumpkin(not spiced). You can also try to see if she will eat some dark leafy greens like green leaf lettuce, cilantro, or parsley, on her own. Her body temp is probably low. If she seems cold, then you need to warm her up with a warm pack or warm towels before trying to syringe feed. When syringe feeding, squirt it in very slowly, giving her time to swallow, so that she doesn't aspirate any of it, as that can be deadly to a rabbit. You can also try tummy massages. But after so long, she is most likely dehydrated and could very well die without immediate vet care.


----------

